# GAF Freedom Self adhered tpo w Rapid Seam



## TTony

Has anyone used GAF Freedom self adhered TPO with "Rapid Seal". This product does not require heat welded seam. I have experiance and tools for modified , and pitched roofs but wanted to try TPO. 
Tony C
Cavaliero Construction
Spring Texas


----------



## 1985gt

No and I wouldn't that's one of the reasons I like TPO is to be able to heat weld the seams. We also have the equipment for it. A rep might let you take a closer look at it.


----------

